# Enlightenment in a state of Confusion.



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

As I age sometimes my memory plays tricks on me and I get somewhat confused.
I mean just take the word "Service".
There is the:
US Postal Service
Telephone Service
Sat/Cable Service
Civil Service
Curb Service
Internal Revenue Service
and even Customer Service
And I thought, even wondering, is this what Service really is?
Then I remembered that years ago that my neighbor borrowed my polled Shorthorn bull to "Service" his heifers......
Then BAM it all came into focus as to what those listed above are really up to.......


----------

